# Toward Saving the Honey BEE



## MOJ "The Bee Whisperer" (Aug 25, 2008)

photos of me and Gunther Hauk, writer of Toward Saving the Honeybee. Member of the Biodynamic Farming and Gardening ASSociation. And Corwin. owner of Back yard hives.

good people in the art of honey bee sanctuarys.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9643&id=1677697954&l=7fdbe75b11 
good read on y not to feed your bees corn suger.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

if you want poeple to be able to see your pictures (and read the associated text), you should paste them here (or somewhere else), as facebook links don't work for anyone without a facebook account.

deknow


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Also Facebook is a service I completely avoid and denounce as they are in the biz of privacy violation among many other negative things.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

deknow said:


> if you want poeple to be able to see your pictures (and read the associated text), you should paste them here (or somewhere else), as facebook links don't work for anyone without a facebook account.
> 
> deknow


I don't have a facebook account and I was able to view them just fine.


----------

